

Obama administration joins critics of ICANN that oversees Internet - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/02/28/AR2011022803719.html?hpid=topnews

======
isleyaardvark
> "One concern is that if the U.S. decides Syria is behaving badly, then they
> could make all Web sites using Syria's country code domain - .sy - point to
> freedom of expression sites, for example," said Avri Doria, an ICANN group
> chairman. "Countries say, 'How can we subject ourselves to that?

Besides the fact that we haven't done this to any of the Arab countries
currently in revolt, I haven't heard of anything like that happening to
countries we've been in actual shooting wars with.

